# all over and need some advice



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

For any one who has been reading my 2ww diary you will know I started to bleed at the weekend and it has carried on to a full period bleed, so although i will do a test on Thursday Its all over,
I called Guys hospital this morning and spoke to a nurse who offered counseling but could not offer me an appointment with a consultant until middle of July more that a month away, is this normal I feel I need to speak to some on sooner than that, and am thinking of going to the Lister or Arcg or whatever its called, do I have to finish at guys with this appointment and will they send my note over with all my information or will I have to pay for all the tests again.

I responded to the drugs very well had 16 eggs 14 fertilised 2 put back in but the rest did not make it to blascyst to be frozen  Is it that my own eggs are not good enough? .

Can any one help me to put my mind at rest   

Have been    most of the day 

i know it will get better and it will be fine both mummy and daddy  and mother in law have offered us money today . I just want to be in the right place 
may be i should just stay at Guys

I had such plans and was very positive 
and now I just need some answers and something to look forward to

thank you Nicola


----------



## fatcat (Mar 12, 2005)

So sorry to hear your news. We had a long wait between BFN (end April) and follow up appt (week before last)- that's fairly standard in our clinic, as they are very busy. To be honest, I think it actually helped me- it gave us time to come to terms with the BFN and a month or so to just have a 'normal life' again- we had a nice weekend away and so on- so when we had our follow up we were ready to start looking forward to the next cycle properly.
I know you are desparate to get going again, but most clinics like a few months break between cycles, to let your ovaries recover, so even though your follow up is a month away it's not going to delay the next one. I don't know what the waiting lists are like at the clinics you mentioned, but you might find you'd have to wait for an initial appt anyway. I would say that if you are otherwise happy with Guys then it's prob as well to stick with them- how do you feel about them?
I know how much you hope you'll be one of the first time success stories, but sadly the chances are against this- I believe it's just the luck of the draw, and from what you've written I can't see why there should be anything wrong with your eggs, or any reason why you shouldn't be successful next time.
I really strongly recommend that you plan to do something nice with your DH- weekend away, holiday or something, to give you something non-IVF to look forward to. I think doing that saved my sanity- apart from anything else, it gave us something else to talk about!!!
I know how you feel today, and I really hope you feel better soon. Take care and all the best


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

thank you fat cat

I don't have a problem with Guys hospital at all may be i should stay and your right time will make thinks better

thank you and good luck with your next TX


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hi Nicola, i know what you mean about waiting for the follow up and just wanting answers.  its really being in limbo. i had my 3rd bfn on 9th may and my appt is 26th june, nearly 2 months.  however fatcat is right, had it of been any sooner, i'm not sure i'd of been ready to thoroughly discus stuff without being chocked and blubbery.  we've just had a 10 day break, real quality time, no ivf chat at all (?bury head in sand time/just time out from it) and it was lovely. i've spent time online, looking into options etc so feel armed with more info ready to question the consultant about our options.  so lass all i can say is hang on in there, pamper yourselves, and have some you time, and gather your strength back together ready to go onwards and upwards.  wish you luck xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jax (Dec 13, 2004)

hi nicola, just wanted to say how sorry I am to read your post. I am a month ahead of you - got bfn last month. i live in Spain and my clinic here tests me every month as I have quite aggressive endo, they keep a check on cysts and also test my blood for homone levels. that way they ensure starting the next cycle on a "good" month. I go tomorrow for the first time since bfn so am nervous. I just want to get going again although the thought of another negative fills me with dread. Hang on in there - like the girls say, take it easy, take some quality time out and take a deep breath. We'll get there in the end. Love Jax xx


----------

